# Dry Fork Trailhead



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

So I wanted to thank all those who posted to my other thread in the General section... especially Kingfisher, Chaser, and Wyogoob. The info that they provided was extremely helpful! Here is the link to that thread....

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=25799

Anyway, I thought I would post some pics of our adventure. To start off.... the trail is tough! It starts at about 8000 ft and rises over 4.5 miles to 10200 ft to where we camped at Fish Lake. STEEP!!! and Rocky..... Here is a sample....

[attachment=13:ljvpxgn4]Resize3DSC_0552.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

But there were some beautiful sites along the way too.....

[attachment=12:ljvpxgn4]ResizedDSC_0559.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

It took us a little over 4 hours to get to where we camped just below Fish Lake. We had a total of 7 adults and 2 kids (15 yrs and 11 yrs). Lots of good campsites in the area. Here is ours....

[attachment=11:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0567.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

Once we got settled in and everything set up.... we were tired but didn't waste much time to get fishing. The three main lakes in the area are Fish Lake, Sand Lake, and Round Lake. Spent most of our time at Fish Lake and Sand Lake. There was also a small no-name lake just west of Fish Lake that provided a ton of action. They all had plenty of action from these hungry grayling....

[attachment=10:ljvpxgn4]ResizedDSC_0582.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]
[attachment=9:ljvpxgn4]ResizedDSC_0584.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]
[attachment=8:ljvpxgn4]ResizedDSC_0585.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

Even the kids were having plenty of fun.....

[attachment=7:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0604.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

The water was crystal clear on all of the ponds and I caught this beauty sipping a fly off the top....

[attachment=6:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0607.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

And the stream that was close to camp held plenty of grays as well....

[attachment=5:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0627.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

Here's the crew heading to another pond with fly rods in hand.....

[attachment=4:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0637.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

There was no lack of green either.....

[attachment=3:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0646.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

Plenty of bugs in camp.... the sqeeters were terrible but the "zap" fly swatter came in handy.....

[attachment=2:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0708.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

We messed around with a few of the fish..... can you see this one?

[attachment=1:ljvpxgn4]ResizeDSC_0751.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

All in all we had a blast. There were 9 of us in camp but a couple had to leave early (Sorry you weren't feeling well Todd)... but here is our group.

[attachment=0:ljvpxgn4]resizeDSC_0719.jpg[/attachment:ljvpxgn4]

We had a GREAT time and caught plenty of fish. Can't wait til our next trip in August to the White Rocks Trailhead!

Laters
Cdragon


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Great report!! How exciting for all you guys!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Zip-ah-dee-doo-dah!

Nice pictures


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a awesome time thanks for the report and photos. 8)


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Which whiterocks trail head? The one up Whiterocks canyon, or the one up by the West fork Whiterocks?


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Hey Tuffluckdriller...... It's the one just north of where you are in Roosevelt. It goes in to the Fox Lake and Crescent Lake area. Here is a link to the area......

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&ie=UT ... 3&t=h&z=13

You are probably familiar with it being from up there. That is one of the first places in the Uintas that we backpacked in to years ago. Awesome place.... but the pass that you have to go over is brutal!!!


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice! Grayling look a little small. Did you hook up with any bigger ones?


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

We did catch some bigger ones on the north side of Fish Lake while we were crossing the rock slide. They were around 13 inches or so. My Bro-in-Law caught one nice one off the dam.... I think he said it was around 13 inches too. The average fish was around 8-10 inches.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a good time was had by all, with is the goal of any fishing trip, catching fish is a bonus.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Awesome report! That trail is a bugger to climb, but well worth it once you get up on top. Very pretty area! Glad I could help and that you had fun! 

On a side note, did you see any bears? My aunt saw one IN Holiday Park last week.


----------



## Cdragon (Nov 26, 2007)

Nope......no bears. But we did see a big bull elk in all velvet. Saw a ton of moose, elk and deer track and even a few cat tracks. Even saw a yellow bellied marmot and a pika.


----------



## IYAAYAS (May 6, 2010)

Great pics. thanks for the posting.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is a brutal hike, my son and I did it last month. Great pics and fish! When we went up dry fork wasn't dry, how muddy is the tral?


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

Hoo-weee looks like fun, my man! 

See any bears?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great report! For some reason I thought this was your question thread and didn't see the report until now.

Nice job.


----------

